# Breeder in midlands



## Louloub (Oct 21, 2016)

Hi all. We are planning to get a cockapoo in the new year so would value any recommendations for breeders in the midlands area (we are in Staffordshire). many thanks!


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

I found both of my pups through Preloved. Visited their homes. Max came from near to Newark but knowing what I know now, not 100% certain I would buy from them again. Phoebe came from a hobby breeder and the difference in temperament is remarkable. Max is very needy, quite nervy in strange situations whereas Phoebe is miss laid back. Now I don't know if it's to do with Max being removed from Mum at 4 weeks whereas Phoebe was still beside Mum at 12 weeks, or not. But I suspect it had some affect on him. Love them both to bits though......they are all excited because we are going off for a few days in the Motorhome tomorrow.


----------



## Cockapoo_momma0311 (Oct 27, 2016)

There are the odd hobby breeders in the Midlands. However, to get the right pup you must be willing to travel. 3 years ago we got our cream toy Cockapoo, Molly. We travelled to Boston, Lincolnshire - as we live in the Midlands we had to travel 3 hours both ways. For our second red toy cockapoo, Rosie- we travelled to Manchester. We got our Molly from vimick cockapoos, and Rosie from a hobby breeder but from recommendation from our friends (cockapoo owners)- they recommend: Lorton cockapoos, in fact they have a litter due in about a week so time would be picking up at the start the new yearThe best place to find your new furbaby is pets4homes. They are a well organised website that has helped everyone I know find their pups. Good luck finding your furbaby


----------



## Louloub (Oct 21, 2016)

Thank you both!


----------

